# Help for a wounded newbie :/



## Nathan9505 (Sep 11, 2020)

Okay so my partner used to have ferrets with her ex and knows a lot but he primarily cared for them. A month back we decided to get a ferret and I picked her up. All the way home she Slept on my lap. She’s grown into such a lovely little fluff, she’s overly playful n very gently nips so 0 cuddles it’ calways playtime but she’s gentle and careful. I got my confidence up with her and wanted to get myself one, I’ve gone to pick her up 9 weeks old, and she let me pick her up, went playful seemed fine then all of a sudden latched onto my hand and ripped shreds out of me n my friend had to pull over n help me un latch her jaw, I wasn’t mithering her or trapping her there seemed to be no sign, I took her back n the guy apologised and said she’s never done it before n he picked her up n she was absolutely fine again. I’ve swapped for a different one n she’s in the carrier crate but it’s really knocked me it hurt like crazy n I’ve been bit by large dogs that hurt less :/ Any advice on how to avoid and train them out of this and should I be wary of the new one, or should I chalk it down to a stressy ferret? The guy said although they have been handled they haven’t been handled quite as much as he’d of liked, they’re 9 weeks, it’s not too late to get them used to it is it? And how do I go about it? Any advice would be brilliant as my partner isn’t always on hand due to work and I don’t wanna end up neglecting her out of fear, if it was a nip it wouldn’t be so bad but she REALLY latched on to me...


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

When ferrets are stressed and nervous - they can latch on and bite. It hurts. Normally if you put them down on the floor - once they stop feeling threatened they do let go. I get that's hard when it hurts.

Kits do nip - they explore the world with their mouths and they are curious. You gotta train them human skin is delicate and we can't rough house like they can with siblings - kits normally instigate play with other kits by nipping them. 

Nip training is something you must be consistent with - playtime stops when kits nip too hard until they calm down, then playtime resumes. They soon learn the fun stops if they nip.

If it's nipping/biting out of fear - then you have to take a step back, give them time to settle and get used to things are their pace. Show them we aren't scary or a threat.

Ferrets need same age company - they are sociable, they can also rough house with them which is something we can never do. Also make sure they're well fed - as I'm sure you know, ferrets need to eat often as they have fast metabolisms and they're less likely to nip once they have a full tum. I'd always recommend complete raw feeding for ferrets - best diet for them as they're obligate carnivores.


----------



## Nathan9505 (Sep 11, 2020)

ShibaPup said:


> When ferrets are stressed and nervous - they can latch on and bite. It hurts. Normally if you put them down on the floor - once they stop feeling threatened they do let go. I get that's hard when it hurts
> 
> Kits do nip - they explore the world with their mouths and they are curious. You gotta train them human skin is delicate and we can't rough house like they can with siblings - kits normally instigate play with other kits by nipping them.
> 
> ...


hey thanks so much for your reply. Do you have any tips for getting her used to being handled and should I do as I did with my rabbits (I no longer own any them don't panic ) and give her a couple
Of days to settle into her new home? We will be slowly introducing her to the ferret we already have (both female). Also do you think with her not being handled tons at 9 weeks she'll still be able to be nip trained etc?


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Nathan9505 said:


> hey thanks so much for your reply. Do you have any tips for getting her used to being handled and should I do as I did with my rabbits (I no longer own any them don't panic ) and give her a couple
> Of days to settle into her new home? We will be slowly introducing her to the ferret we already have (both female). Also do you think with her not being handled tons at 9 weeks she'll still be able to be nip trained etc?


Yes, give her a couple of days to settle and get adjusted to her new home. Everything has changed for her - it can be very stressful but still spend time with her.

If they are both kits - they don't need a slow introduction. Kits normally get on fine with each other straight away - they may drag each other around a bit but it's normal.

Yes she'll still be able to be trained - consistency is key 

Hopefully you're already aware but your girls will need to either be spayed, have the jill jab or a hormone implant which lasts around 18 months, when they come into season - typically any time between March and September. If female ferrets are left in season they can die.


----------



## Nathan9505 (Sep 11, 2020)

ShibaPup said:


> Yes, give her a couple of days to settle and get adjusted to her new home. Everything has changed for her - it can be very stressful but still spend time with her.
> 
> If they are both kits - they don't need a slow introduction. Kits normally get on fine with each other straight away - they may drag each other around a bit but it's normal.
> 
> ...


the one we have is about 2 months old, is she still going enough to introduce? And yeah I've been made aware of them getting stuck in season etc


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

Nathan9505 said:


> the one we have is about 2 months old, is she still going enough to introduce? And yeah I've been made aware of them getting stuck in season etc


As long as they are both under 12-14 weeks - kit introductions are relatively easy


----------



## Squirrel Small paws (Aug 16, 2021)

Lots of love and soft carefull handling is best.. 
There is also a spray you can get called sour apple...
spray it on your arms we're she's bitting if it continues , it taste horrible apparently and should stop her biting.
To get her off just put you finger and thumb either side of her mouth and GENTLY press , mine always let go..
Above all do not get angry shout or get aggressive with your ferret, it will only make them worse..
Mine still bite me now if I get to bossy..lol


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Squirrel Small paws said:


> Lots of love and soft carefull handling is best..
> There is also a spray you can get called sour apple...
> spray it on your arms we're she's bitting if it continues , it taste horrible apparently and should stop her biting.
> To get her off just put you finger and thumb either side of her mouth and GENTLY press , mine always let go..
> ...


Can I point out that you're replying to a lot of old, out of date posts? If you check the date at the bottom of the post that will alert you. 
How about introducing yourself and your pets?


----------

